# Li Hing Mui?



## ozarkoak (Feb 19, 2012)

Came across an article about Li Hing Mui powder in my internet travels.  It's described as sweet, sour, and salty.  Anyone ever try it in a rub?  Maybe our friends in the Aloha State?  Wonder how it might go with pork...


----------



## shoneyboy (Feb 19, 2012)

I would like to know some more about this too.....I have never heard of it,  but it sounds interesting....


----------

